# My fish has a weird eye bump, please help!



## Megan (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, 
I just noticed today that my blackmoor, Goober, has a small red bump inside his eye. It's on the iris and looks kinda like a small pimple. He lives in a 10 gallon tank by himself, the ph is fine and the ammonia level is fine as well. I have no idea what it is, on another forum someone suggested that it could be pop eye, but his eyes haven't grown any larger, nor do they appear white in any way. I put in a picture, I don't know how much help it will be because of its quality. But if someone could shed some light on what's wrong with him that would be awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Megan,

i cant really see that pimple but it looks red in the pic. posted below is a link to a site that i use to diagnose illnesses.

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/

hope this helps and all the best! keep us posted.

Cheers!


----------



## Megan (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, the weirdest thing happened...I added more aquarium salt over night to his tank and the little red bump cleared up all on its own. I have no idea what it was or what caused it but it seems to have cleared up for now, go figure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

well what ever it was is now gone! its a good thing!


----------

